# 2013 NE Treatment-Free Beekeeping Conference



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

2013 Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference
*July 16-21, 2013*
Fraternal Order of Eagles, 456 Litchfield Street Leominster, MA 01453
Leominster, MA 01453
http://BeeUntoOthers.com

*If You Want It Drone Right, You Have To Drone It Yourself!*
Elements For A Self-Sustaining Apiary

Not Just For Beginner’s Intensive – July 16-17- 8am-7pm - $150 ($140 before May 15)

Field Day – July 18 – 8am-10pm - Free with registration for either Intensive or Conference

Main Conference – July 19-21 – 8am-9pm - $230 ($210 before May 15)

New This Year! Special Programming July 19-21 For Kids! $100 (One parent and one child…additional children $50/each) Register Here!

Combo Beginner's/Advanced Package Deal: $350 ($325 before May 15)


3 Home Cooked Meals Every Day Are Included With Registration

Confirmed Speakers: Dee Lusby, Michael Bush, Les Crowder, Dr. Paul Arnold, Sam Comfort, Dean (deknow) Stiglitz, Laurie (Ramona) Herboldsheimer, more to come…

Topics to include Treatment-Free Models, Bee Breeding, Queen Rearing, Langstroth Management, Top Bar Hive Management, Honeybee Microbes, Flower Nectaries…and more!

*Beginner’s Intensive*: Our two day intensive is designed for those who want to absorb the most amount of information in the shortest time possible. We cover a lot of ground (and in great depth) over the two days. We’ve taught and refined this class over several years, presenting an approach that provides (and relies upon) an underlying appreciation of honeybee behavior and how it relates to beekeeping practice.

*Field Day*: A less structured day that allows a transition and mixing of our Beginners and Main Conference attendees over a number of topics. Queen rearing (grafting), removing bees from structures (hands on!), new top bar hives update (hives on site), smoker lighting (and keeping lit), mead making, lacto-fermentation demo (and sampling), skep making, bee songs, and more!!!

*Main Conference*: Join us for the 5th annual NETFBC! This year’s curriculum is crafted to provide our attendees with the tools and resources required to keep and breed bees without treatments. The value of our program is in the diversity of opinion, approach, goals, and hive design presented by beekeepers that are talking about what they are doing in managing their own bees.

*Kids Program*: New this year! During the Main Conference (July 19-21) there will be 1.5 hours before and after lunch of separate programming specifically for children. Participation will require that an adult accompany the child. This program is an opportunity for family members to join in the conference fun. Activities will include skep making, nature walk, observation hive, Maria’s bee dances and giant inflatable skep , Sam’s bee songs and sing-along, making healthy, yummy snacks, and sauerkraut and sharing lunch with the conference attendees. Kid’s program attendees are also welcome to join conference attendees for breakfasts and dinners. All kids must be accompanied by an adult.

All Participants Must Provide Their Own Protective Equipment For Working With Bees (Veil, Suit, Gloves, etc.). Hive Openings Are Scheduled Daily (Subject To Weather)

For updates, additional information and online registration visit:

http://BeeUntoOthers.com

Registrations also accepted by check or money order. Send to Golden Rule Honey, 168 4th St., Leominster, MA 01453

Phone inquiries: 978-407-3934


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there - I just went to the website above, and could not find any information about registering for the main conference, only the beginner course. Is it still on? Can folks still register?

Thanks!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is this conference still going to happen? There have been some questions. Maybe an abbreviated version?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The main conference has been cancelled. The "Beginner's Intensive" course July 16-17 is still on. I think they are doing a queen rearing seminar on the 18th. The speakers have been canceled.


----------

